# First Turkey...EVER!



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've seen my share of coyotes on the opening day and considered just hunting them and go after the turkeys on another day. However, I took the advice of you guys and stayed with the turkey hunting. 

I put out a jake and a strutting tom decoy (don't have a hen, yet) and sat down in a log jam, near a creek. The decoys were about 25 yards away, in a 4 wheeler path. I gave a few hen yelps (diaphram call), about 20 minutes after first light, but had no response.

Another 20 minutes passed and 2 deer came within 60 yards of the decoys, but didn't care for them and went in a southern direction. About 10 minutes afer the deer left, a lone tom went by at about 45 yards, that was traveling north. I gave a few short hen yelps, he looked my way, but kept on walking north.

I waited about 30 minutes and considered picking up the decoys and relocating. I looked behind me, thought I spotted something and looked back in front of me...straight into a tom turkey at 25 yards. Then another one and another one...3 toms with decent beards. Now, all I had to do was get my shotgun up to my shoulder without getting spotted.

The 3 toms were headed straight toward the decoys and seemed to be mad about their presence, as they were huffing and puffing, but otherwise made no sounds. As they passed by me, at 12 yards, I slowly raised the barrel and one of them spotted a movement. They all froze right in front of me...I aimed at the center tom's head and squeezed the trigger. BAM! At the shot, the other two toms were airborne and my first tom was on the ground.

I had him weighed at the taxidermist... 22 lbs. with an 11" beard and 3/4" spurs. I must confess...I'm hooked and will be going every year. I want to get the next one with a bow. 

Where he fell:










The feathers:










The fan:










Bowhunter57


----------



## tyraindreams (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice bird, I went out this morning and made a rookie mistake of trying to flank a gobbler responding to my calls at 100 yards when I should have threw up a quick blind and waited... I managed to walk around him and he moved right into where I was calling to him and by the time I moved back he spotted me before I spotted him... What can I say today was my first hunt ever.  I hope I have luck like this before my tag expires!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on your 1st. gobbler!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

good for you and your first big tom ..thats awesome ..i will hunt turkey over any thing ...wait till you get a good one to come in and beat the snot out of your decoys ..thats when the hairs all over stand up and you heart skips a beat ..we have had some great hunts


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

tyraindreams said:


> Nice bird, I went out this morning and made a rookie mistake of trying to flank a gobbler responding to my calls at 100 yards when I should have threw up a quick blind and waited... I managed to walk around him and he moved right into where I was calling to him and by the time I moved back he spotted me before I spotted him... What can I say today was my first hunt ever.  I hope I have luck like this before my tag expires!


never rush in ..like i said i love to sit and wait ..they will come ..go back to the same spot and set up and wait him out ..you got a long season ..


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

firstflight111 said:


> ...wait till you get a good one to come in and beat the snot out of your decoys


I might have seen them do just that, as they were acting upset over the decoys being there. I had a strutting tom and a jake, set up. I was wishing that I'd purchased a hen to go with the jake and would've left the strutting tom at home. I guess you never know what goes on in the noggin of a turkey. 




firstflight111 said:


> never rush in ..like i said i love to sit and wait ..they will come ..go back to the same spot and set up and wait him out


Odd you should mention this, as I nearly did that very thing, after the first tom walked by. Glad I waited them out. 
I've always said that I'd rather be lucky than good, any day.

Bowhunter57


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Great bird, shot my first one today as well. Good to see I'm not alone.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nothing like good advice and good plan coming together! Congratulations on your first turkey! I hope there are many more in your future!


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats on your first bird!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome work! What county?


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

my first 5 gobblers were smaller than that, so thanks for making me feel silly


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Atta boy, and a great memory made.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on your first turkey , glad to hear you chose the turkeys over coyotes ......LOL


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

olwhitee said:


> Great bird, shot my first one today as well. Good to see I'm not alone.


Congradulations to you, olwhitee! 




Mushijobah said:


> Awesome work! What county?


Allen




fontinalis said:


> my first 5 gobblers were smaller than that, so thanks for making me feel silly


fontinalis,
Don't have silly feelings, brother. I've been chasing these birds for over 15 years. I'd have shot the first bearded bird to come within range. As a matter of fact, out of the 3 toms that came in this morning, I shot the middle bird...after noticing that they all had beards, it was just a matter of getting a clear shot. As I was raising my barrel, all 3 of the toms froze and the middle one became the victim.



Bulldawg said:


> Congrats on your first turkey , glad to hear you chose the turkeys over coyotes ......LOL


Bulldawg,
Me too, but tomorrow the tables will turn. I'm going back out with my MOJO Critter, a different choke tube for the shotgun, heavier shot sizes for the coyotes and a .25-06 on stand-by...in case something thinks it's out of range. 

I'm hoping to post some pics of dead coyotes, next. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice Bird!!! Congrats to you Bowhunter. I will be getting out Saturday for the first time.


----------

